# Células e trovoada vista de Braga - 27 Setembro 2018



## guimeixen (28 Set 2018 às 20:30)

Pensei que iríamos ter alguma trovoada durante a madrugada mas acabou por passar ainda um pouco longe e só se viam alguns clarões. Não tinha grandes esperanças que de tarde se fossem formar algumas células mais robustas mas acabei por estar bem errado. Formaram-se umas fantásticas células já na Galiza e também em Chaves que se aguentaram a crescer até depois do pôr do sol.

Aqui ficam os registos:




Forming Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Pileus cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2018 às 22:15)

guimeixen disse:


> Pensei que iríamos ter alguma trovoada durante a madrugada mas acabou por passar ainda um pouco longe e só se viam alguns clarões. Não tinha grandes esperanças que de tarde se fossem formar algumas células mais robustas mas acabei por estar bem errado. Formaram-se umas fantásticas células já na Galiza e também em Chaves que se aguentaram a crescer até depois do pôr do sol.
> 
> Aqui ficam os registos


Uau! Que cores incríveis!  
Ficaram mesmo espetaculares! As últimas com os raios estão belíssimas! 
Parabéns Guilherme, e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 22:49)

guimeixen disse:


> Pensei que iríamos ter alguma trovoada durante a madrugada mas acabou por passar ainda um pouco longe e só se viam alguns clarões. Não tinha grandes esperanças que de tarde se fossem formar algumas células mais robustas mas acabei por estar bem errado. Formaram-se umas fantásticas células já na Galiza e também em Chaves que se aguentaram a crescer até depois do pôr do sol.
> 
> Aqui ficam os registos:
> 
> ...



Xiiiii Patrão, que fotos Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## windchill (29 Set 2018 às 15:00)

Belas células e belos registos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2018 às 16:19)

Como sempre, fotos incríveis Guilherme


----------



## guimeixen (29 Set 2018 às 19:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Uau! Que cores incríveis!
> Ficaram mesmo espetaculares! As últimas com os raios estão belíssimas!
> Parabéns Guilherme, e obrigado pela partilha





remember disse:


> Xiiiii Patrão, que fotos Obrigado pela partilha





windchill disse:


> Belas células e belos registos!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Como sempre, fotos incríveis Guilherme



Obrigado!


----------

